# Karcher Pressure Washer water leak at pump?



## murraybummer

Not sure if anyone has repaired a Karcher Electric K 3.98M before but its leaking from what I have been told is the water pump.

I had sent an email to Karcher and one of the companies they recommended ordering parts from is Ordertree.com.

After sending them some pics and info I was told this..
_
From the photos you've provided, the leak appears to be coming from the area of the pump where the pressure switch valve components are housed. This means there could be a crack that cannot be seen until the aluminum cover is removed. I do not recommend that you attempt to disassemble the pump, as the transmission oil will leak from the pump assembly. I recommend at this point taking the unit into a local Karcher Service Center._

I tried finding a service center on Karchers site but all of the ones iI called are either out of business or no longer deal with Karcher.

If this is a $50 part replacement I can see fixing it, but if it is too much more than that there are others I could look into brand new.

Any help is appreciated

Here is a pic of the unit withthe cover off










the moment it is turned on this happens..I took the cover off to see whats going on.


----------



## Rentahusband

Is the white plastic piece possibly cracked?


----------



## usmcgrunt

At this point,I don't think you have anything to lose if you take it apart and try to diagnose exactly what is cracked or what seal has blown out.If the unit was stored in freezing weather during the winter,chances are the pump body probably has a crack somewhere.This video may help in the disassembly.


----------



## murraybummer

Thanks USMCGRUNT for that clip! Amazing that is exactly the model I have.

After disassembling most of it (minus the motor) I have not seen any major snaps, or broken orings, although I did see this crack in the electric box housing after pulling off the rubber gasket that sits on top of it. I imagine this is the culprit since the jet streams that are shown in my first pic was exactly from the location where the housing meets the mount on the motor. I would be surprised if it is, cause there isn't any water pressure to speak of at that point.


----------

